# What You Need to Know about Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG) Part 1



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2011)

What You Need to Know about Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG) – Part 1 By Nelson Vergel Excerpt from the second edition of Testosterone: A Man???s Guide available on www.testosteronewisdom.com Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) (not to be confused with human growth hormone, or HGH) is a glycoprotein hormone that mimics LH (luteinizing hormone), [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 14, 2011)

This seemed reassuring, "A review of the literature reveals a wide range of doses of HCG used and that there is very little agreement among physicians. For male infertility, doses range from 1250 IU three times weekly to 3000 IU twice weekly (these studies did not include men on testosterone replacement)."

I'm thinking of using the Sodium Chloride and taking 2500iu in .5ml twice a week for 3 weeks while the enanthate clears before starting PCT.


----------

